# Huncoat Power Station, Accrington - July 2012



## Crocodile Hunter (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay, so this is my first post on this site and I think I'll start with a piece on Huncoat Power Station in Accrington. I live in Preston and we've a wealth of abandoned buildings in Lancashire but all of them are slowly being discovered by me as I'm a very recent convert to shooting abandoned and disused buildings. 

My passion for photography has exploded ever since I bought my very first DSLR (Minolta 5D) way back in early 2007. Landscapes were my main subject matter before moving onto architecture, glamour, model, portraits, motorsports and now urban exploration. I love shooting on the edge and discovering these abandoned buildings gives me the buzz I crave when capturing somewhere that is steeped in history. 

I started my urban exploration with Huncoat only about two weeks ago and since then other locations have been researched, visited and documented on camera, all of which I'm happy to share.

Huncoat is a great beginner’s choice for many reasons but not least because of its incredibly easy access. On approaching the building, its size impresses you. There is so much to shoot despite it being fundamentally just a shell. I've returned a couple of more times and I could still spend a couple of days there really getting to know the place better. One piece of advice to heed though is not to shoot alone at night, unless you want to be unnerved at the hearing of every sound that emanates throughout the building. The place is frequented by some amazingly talented graffiti artists and those who appreciate lighting small fires and drinking beer (possibly the same crowd) but I've never seen anybody there on my visits (bar friends who joined me).

Anyhow, on with the show. Enjoy.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 29, 2012)

You need to actually show the photographs on the forum rather than just give a link...

Here are two links that should help you out with posting a location report here 

1. [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286[/ame]
2. [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]

Cheers


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 29, 2012)

*Wheres the pictures?! I dont like reading!!*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 29, 2012)

*Before posting anymore, can you please read the threads that I linked to in my earlier response.

Thank You*


----------



## krela (Jul 29, 2012)

I have merged all the posts into one. You don't need to post each photo separately.

As Urbex-SW said you would do well to read the two links he posted.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like I've seen this all corrected and normal looking- those are some really good pics  I like this one a lot.


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 30, 2012)

*im seeing it fine i guess you worked it out in the end. nice pictures i like the 6th one and the last one. very nice. more. we want more.*


----------



## sonyes (Jul 30, 2012)

Cracking pics, I love that place too!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2012)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Krela, I've sorted out how to post several images in the same post now. Thanks for the comments guys too, I appreciate them.

Cheers CH


----------



## sploradora (Sep 24, 2012)

i loved this place with a passion, had a fun explore plus alt photoshoot here, the rooftops were so much fun, absolutely brilliant pics, i could have spent hours gazing at all the art there  but alas running around half naked covered in dirt was so much more fun


----------



## night crawler (Sep 24, 2012)

Great photo's, love the sunset.


----------



## John_D (Sep 25, 2012)

Great set of pictures, look forward to seeing more from you in the future.


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool shots


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 25, 2012)

Hate to say it but for once but i think the graff is what makes the location so spectacular...


----------

